# Wo 18er-Spiele verkaufen?



## Cooper101 (3. Oktober 2009)

Wo verkauft man seine gebrauchten FSK18-Spiele? Bei ebay ist das ja nicht möglich...


----------



## _-=Dante=-_ (3. Oktober 2009)

www.roteerdbeere.com - DVDs Games Videos kaufen und verkaufen auch ab FSK 18, bzw. USK 18!


----------



## Bester_Nick (4. Oktober 2009)

Amazon Marketplace. Da musste auch keine Persokopie hinschicken oder sonstige zeitaufwändige Sachen machen. Amazon verlangt allerdings ne Verkaufgebühr für jeden deiner verkauften Artikel, weil du denen ja potenzielle Käufer genommen hast.


----------

